# Sharp’s 108” LCD TV on sale for $185,000



## wintersnow (Aug 30, 2007)

*Sharp’s 108” LCD TV on sale for $185,000*

Sharp recently announced that it will begin selling its 108” LCD TV ( Sharp’s LB-1085 108” LCD TV )in the U.S. in september ans is said to on sale for $185,000. Well I don't think I will ever buy that.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Sharp’s 108” LCD TV on sale for $185,000*

I'll take two,,,:laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Sharp’s 108” LCD TV on sale for $185,000*

yeah sign me up for half a dozen - one for each room - tho' come to think of it might be a bit hard to fit one in the loo :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Sharp’s 108” LCD TV on sale for $185,000*

I thought all you Ozzies had outdoor dunnies










:laugh:


----------



## Banscare (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Sharp’s 108” LCD TV on sale for $185,000*

rotflmao


----------



## joytime360 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Sharp’s 108” LCD TV on sale for $185,000*

Just not fond of it, that's something beyond my budget. And I don't think I need that big screen.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Sharp’s 108” LCD TV on sale for $185,000*



DonaldG said:


> I thought all you Ozzies had outdoor dunnies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donald, that's a picture of one of the upmarket dunnies


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Sharp’s 108” LCD TV on sale for $185,000*

That dunnie is on my brother in law's farm in WA - the charring of the wood work happened when hornets made a nest in the 'hole' which is not condusive to relaxed 'thinking'

It a small fire removed the hornets but also removed half the dunnie too!

There is no door, so the view is excellent! :grin:

(sorry for hijacking the thread...)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sharp’s 108” LCD TV on sale for $185,000*

favourite haunt of the redback


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Sharp’s 108” LCD TV on sale for $185,000*

don't talk about redbacks - I got bitten last year and spent 2 days in hospital. 
i wasn't on a dinkum dunny either I was in my bed:3angry2::sleeping:


----------

